# Angelfish fin rot and red spots



## dennislv (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi I have an Angelfish by itself in a 29 gallon that has fin rot. I've been using Kanaplex in-water every other day for the past week. Slight improvement has begun, but after adding API salt, it seems to have really brought out these red spots. Can someone please let me know if we're doing the wrong thing, and how to help this fish? Thank you in advance!

This picture was yesterday before the salt









This one is today after the salt


----------

